# Sage Barister Express - descaling despair!!



## AndyH83 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi all, hope you're doing well!

I've had the Sage BE for about 2 years now and am very impressed for a nice simple, compact machine.

I regularly cleaned it with the Sage tablets and occasionally descaled, but two days ago the steam wand and hot water dispenser stopped working, and instead steam and hot water are discharged through the grouphead.

So I did some research and it sounds like a stuck solenoid, possibly through scale build-up. Sage are sending some stuff through to do an intense descale, and I've already got some citric acid stuff to give it a go first also.

But as no water is being discharged from the steam wand or hot water dispenser it doesn't seem that the descaler can touch the problem.

Does anyone know of a way to almost back flush the steam/hot water side, or otherwise descale the solenoid without having to take the machine apart?

Thanks in advance! Andy


----------

